# YouTube Cubing Championship (live-streamed contest, 3x3, 2x2, and Pyraminx)



## U3cubing (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello!
My name is Jeremiah and I am going to be holding a cubing contest here on the forum and streaming it on YouTube! I know there have been a lot of unofficial contests here on the forums lately, but this one will be a little different. There will be one round of 3x3, and one round of 2x2! Scrambles will be sent through email. You will need to film your solves, and then on the livestream the videos will be played one at a time. The best times will be put on the leaderboard as the stream goes on. The best single and averages will be crowned champion! There will also be some fun challenges like rescramble and solve into a superflip.

REQUIRMENTS:
1. Must be able to film yours solves
2. Must be comfortable having video of you or your hands on YouTube.
3. Must be able to email videos.
4. Must use a stackmat or similar if you own one. You may use a phone or keyboard if you do not own a stackmat.

Other information
Please stick as close to WCA regulations as you can. Use a puzzle cover before the solve. After each solve, show the time to the camera. If you would like to sponsor this contest, please DM me.

Register here.








Youtube Cubing Championship registration


Please check the requirements in the post to see if you can compete.




forms.gle




Registration is open until June 24, 11pm CST. Please send the video of your solves by this time. The stream will be on June 25.

Be sure to join us on the livestream! It will be a lot of fun!
If you have any questions leave them below.

Edit:
I have changed it to only be one stream on the 25th to allow more time for people to register and compete.


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 12, 2022)

If there is something that is keeping you from competing let me know and we can talk about it!


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 13, 2022)

Is registration free?


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Is registration free?


Completely free!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 13, 2022)

Signing up now


----------



## fani (Jun 16, 2022)

question: where do I have to post the vid? 'cause I dont have a yt channel-


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 16, 2022)

You can upload the videos to google drive, if you don’t have google drive we can talk about it on email.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 16, 2022)

When will we need to film our solves? I happen to have an actual comp on the 25 itself


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 16, 2022)

The instructions are in the email, but you just need to have the videos sent to me before the 24th. You may miss the stream depending on what time it is. This has become very international and not everyone will be able to view the stream at the same time.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 16, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> If there is something that is keeping you from competing let me know and we can talk about it!


im on vacation until july 8th is that a problem?


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 17, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> im on vacation until july 8th is that a problem?


Well as long as you can get me the videos by June 24 you should be good. The stream is on the 25th. If you can’t get it to me by then you won’t be able to compete.  If it goes well I may hold another on in the future.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 17, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Well as long as you can get me the videos by June 24 you should be good. The stream is on the 25th. If you can’t get it to me by then you won’t be able to compete.  If it goes well I may hold another on in the future.


welp im screwed bc i got plans both days (mainly dollywood and family time lol)


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 17, 2022)

You can video it anytime from now to then. You have a week to do it, not two days.


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 18, 2022)

Competitor limit has been reached. Join us for the livestream on the 25th!


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 25, 2022)

Oops forgot


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 28, 2022)

Stream 2 registration now open!








Youtube Cubing Championship 2 Registration


Film, Solve, Watch!




forms.gle


----------



## Gavsters_Cubing (Jun 28, 2022)

Whats your email so i can send it to you?


----------



## Gavsters_Cubing (Jun 28, 2022)

Nevermind


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 29, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


>


how do you connect the stackmat to computer


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 29, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Stream 2 registration now open!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do I have to put my last name initial


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 29, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> how do you connect the stackmat to computer


If you don’t have the right cords then just do it without the computer. Look up how to connect a stackmat to a computer for the right cords.


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 29, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> do I have to put my last name initial


I would prefer that yes. If you must not then you can just put your first name.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 29, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I would prefer that yes. If you must not then you can just put your first name.


ok thank you


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 9, 2022)

Registration for YCC2 ends in six days! Don’t forget to register and send in your videos on time!


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 14, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> Registration for YCC2 ends in six days! Don’t forget to register and send in your videos on time!


Videos are due tomorrow at midnight EST! Get your videos in soon if you registered!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> Videos are due tomorrow at midnight EST! Get your videos in soon if you registered!


k


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 15, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> k


Videos due tonight at midnight EST!


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 16, 2022)

Join us for the stream!


----------

